# "To pimp" - The verb, not the noun.



## Toox

Hello guys.

I am a voluntary translator on a fansite of a game that I play. Like a week ago, I was translating an article, and its title was "Pimp your profile".

I spent more than an hour discussing with colleagues how could I translate "To pimp". Well, judging its meaning on the context, I translated as "Personalizar", but I still don't think it fits.


Do any of you have a clue or can find a better word?



I will also make this as an introduction thread 

I always use Wordreference, and I always checked forums. Now I decided to make an account, and I will be active.

Problem is that I am a sixteen years old guy who never did any English classes, all I learnt was by myself. For that reason I hereby ask you to correct EVERY grammar/syntax/spelling mistake I commit. 

Also, should my posts be in English or Portuguese?


----------



## Carfer

Você aprendeu '_este_' inglês sózinho?!!!! Toox, não perca demasiado tempo com jogos, há outras coisas bem melhores à espera das suas capacidades.

Quanto à tradução, talvez a etimologia de '_pimp_' nos dê uma pista. Vem do francês '_pimper_' que significa _'aperaltar-se'._ Não sei se vocês usam esse termo no Brasil, mas se fosse para Portugal e sem pensar muito, assim de repente, era assim que traduziria.


----------



## Leandro

Wow, 16 anos e nunca frequentou um curso de inglês e ainda assim tem um inglês muito bom mesmo.

Bom, Toox, você está certo. "Pimp your profile" seria mesmo "personalize/configure seu perfil". Eu prefiro "personalizar", pois em qualquer site que tenha essa frase "Pimp your profile" eles querem dizer que você pode adicionar foto/avatar, mudar a cor de fundo, o layout etc.

Em relação ao idioma a ser usado em seus posts, depende....

Basicamente, como aqui é um fórum de português, a gente só escreve em inglês para responder a perguntas feitas por não falantes do nosso idioma para que possam entender. Na verdade, quando um estrangeiro faz uma pergunta, a gente costuma responder na língua que ele usou (inglês ou português).


----------



## Toox

Entendo, acho que não tem uma palavra melhor já que "_aperaltar-se_" não é usado no Brasil. 

Obrigado pelos elogios, tive muita facilidade, e curiosidade. Um ajudou o outro hehe


----------



## Carfer

Só que acho que '_personalizar_' é um termo demasiado '_sério_' para traduzir '_to_ _pimp_'. Não sei o que sugerir, visto que não conheço o uso do Brasil, mas um verbo relacionado com '_janota_', '_garrido_'. Acho que, mais do que personalizar, o que importa é dar a ideia de garridice (habitualmente do trajo, neste caso do perfil), de dar mais cor, de o tornar mais vistoso.


----------



## Transfer

Nunca ouvi a etimologia do Carfer, mas pode ser.

Para mim, pimp quer dizer 'chulo' e, pelo que sei, usado como verbo vem da gíria do mundo do rap. Nunca tinha encontrado esta palavra como verbo aqui no Reino Unido até que uma série na MTV chamada 'Pimp My Ride' tornou-se popular. Depois disso, só faltava encontrá-lo na sopa. 'Pimp your pad', 'Pimping' etc etc. Se descobrires como o nome desta série foi traduzido na MTV Brasil, talvez encontres uma boa solução...


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi *Toox*

Concordo com *Leandro* em que seria melhor perguntar em português. Deste modo a pergunta fica clara. A pedidos





Toox said:


> Problem is that I am a sixteen-year old (***) guy who never took any English classes, all I learned was by myself. For that reason I hereby ask you to correct EVERY grammar/syntax/spelling mistake I commit.


Quanto a "pimp", que significa _cafetão_, quando usado como verbo, quer dizer "enfeitar", "envenenar" (carro) "dar um _banho de loja_" ou mesmo, como disse *Carfer*, 'aperaltar'. Contudo, neste caso específico (viva o contexto claro! ) você quer
_Incrementar_ seu perfil​Um abraço
----------------------------------
(***) Diz-se "I am sixteen year*s* old" porque "sixteen" modifica "years" e o faz plural. Quando é "I am a *sixteen-year* old guy" a expressão "sixteen-year old", tudo junto, funciona como adjetivo e perde o plural.


----------



## Vanda

Sobre a expressão 'pimp my ride' que deu origem provavelmente aos outros 'pimps': aqui a tradução para o português (do show): _restaurar o carro_, no caso; e uma discussão no fórum inglês. 




> A versão brasileira foi lançada dia 15 de abril de 2007 e se chama _Pimp My Ride Brasil_, é apresentado pelo artista brasileiro Jimmy, vocalista da banda Matanza. Talvez, o ano que vem, a MTV Brasil lançará o Pimp My Ride Motoedition, que customizará motos totalmente quebradas para uma nova e tecnológica moto.


Aplicando ao contexto: personalizar, customizar (que a moda aportuguesou da palavra inglesa) e/ou  qualquer outro significado que o pessoal já deu acima.


----------



## coolbrowne

Realmente "to pimp one's ride" é a base deste uso como verbo  (o exemplo de *Toox* é uma extensão deste sentido). Entretanto, perdoe mas, no interesse da clareza, não é bem restaurar:





Vanda said:


> ..._restaurar o carro_, no caso...


O processo pode até incluir uma restauração como etapa mas o objetivo é enfeitar, embonecar, fazer vistoso. Ao contrário, aqueles que se dedicam à restauração séria tentam reproduzir exatamente o estado original. (Talvez eles até fiquem ofnedidos com a comparação)

A questão é os cafetões ("pimps"), pelo menos na "tradição" americana, tendem ao exibicionismo mais extravagante (e, muitas vezes, cafona) possível em termos de vestuário e de carro ("my ride"). De aí, veio essa expressão, que quer dizer: "to make ones's car as ostentatious as a pimp's", embora o uso por extensão possa ter suavizado o aspecto cafona e de ostentação


----------



## Benvindo

Toox said:


> ...  I was translating an article, and its title was "Pimp your profile".
> 
> I spent more than an hour discussing with colleagues how could I translate "To pimp". Well, judging its meaning on the context, I translated as "Personalizar", but I still don't think it fits...



Olá Toox, que acha da expressão "turbine o seu perfil"? Turbinar (é uma gíria, lógico) significa, além de personalizar,  acrescentar coisas extraordinárias, excelentes,  ou feitas para impressionar.

PS. Bem-vindo ao fórum!


----------



## coolbrowne

Acho que vou nessa! 


Benvindo said:


> Olá Toox, que acha da expressão "turbine o seu perfil"?...


_Vosmicê_ tem mais credibilidade. Eu estava desconfiando que "incrementar" já estaria superado


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Muito legal este tópico! Acabaram de "turbinar" o meu conhecimento...

Mas será que "incrementar" já está démodé?


----------



## Alandria

"Turbinar" no contexto referido é PERFEITO.


----------



## Benvindo

Brazilian Girl said:


> ... Mas será que "incrementar" já está démodé?



Acho que não, Brazilian Girl, para mim parece bastante presente.


----------



## dannyboybrazil

Olá para todos,

Adorei "incrementar". O caminho é mais este porque se trata de uma "gíria" que não deve ser usada formalmente. Eu quebrei a cuca e li exemplos em inglês e concluí algo como "recauchutar". 

abraços,


----------



## hiratafabio

Vanda said:


> Sobre a expressão 'pimp my ride' que deu origem provavelmente aos outros 'pimps': aqui a tradução para o português (do show): _restaurar o carro_, no caso; e uma discussão no fórum inglês.
> 
> 
> Aplicando ao contexto: personalizar, customizar (que a moda aportuguesou da palavra inglesa) e/ou  qualquer outro significado que o pessoal já deu acima.



No caso de "Pimp My Ride", eu usaria a palavra "envenenar", já que quando um carro é modificado, personalizado, dizemos que ele é "envenenando" ou "tunado". Mas acho que "turbinar" se encaixa muito bem nesse caso do jogo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não creio que capte adequadamente o sentido:





hiratafabio said:


> No caso de "Pimp My Ride", eu usaria a palavra "envenenar"...


_Envenenar_ é bem mais específico, referindo-se à parte mecânica _de um carro_, com vistas a incrementar o _desempenho_ do mesmo. É claro que, por extenão passou-se a utilizar este gíria com computadores e outros tipos de equipamento para os quais o conceito desempenho faz sentido (há até quem diga "performance", talvez pensando que assim _incrementa_  seu português). Agora, é bem possível que alguém que se preocupa em envenenar um carro _também_ se dê ao trabalho de enfeitá-lo visualmente, mas não se trata da mesma coisa.

Já aqui temos, de certa forma, o oposto:





dannyboybrazil said:


> ...concluí algo como "recauchutar"...


Explico-me: no caso de "turbinar"/"incrementar" ("pimp" my ride) tende-se a gastar o que for necessário para obter um produto superior (ao menos aos olhos do responsável); muitas vezes a intenção é mesmo ostentar tal despesa. Ao contrário, "recauchutar" é um quebra-galho, indicando a intenção de economizar, ao evitar a despesa maior de um pneu novo.

Saudações


----------



## mglenadel

Que tal "dar um tapa no seu perfil"?


----------



## Maxmsx

Em França, "to pimp" para carros (ou qualquer veículo) ou para perfis é traduzido "customizer", com a mesma definição que customizar.


----------

